

A Programmer's Legacy - wasd
http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/a-programmers-legacy

======
cafard
"whenever I visit a new city invariably the first thing I explore are the
local churches or cathedral. To me, they represent timelessness and
stability."

I guess that impression might be easier to maintain if one is not religious or
if one simply doesn't look too closely. Admittedly I'm judging by American
standards, but I know of a lot of turnover in properties between
congregations, and of a lot of moves of congregations from place to place. And
over here plenty of the architecture is so-so Gothic revival or so-so
modernism.

